# Anybody ever use ROIDTEST?



## ken Sass (Jan 7, 2016)

davepalumbo ROIDTEST-Complete-Kits-a-multi-test-system-for-the-identification-of-anabolic-steroids


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 7, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> .davepalumbo ROIDTEST-Complete-Kits-a-multi-test-system-for-the-identification-of-anabolic-steroids



haha funny how you mentioned this I just made a thread about it and saw yours after.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 7, 2016)

1) No independent lab has verified if the kits are accurate or not
2) William Llewellyn, the owner has no medical backround
3) Test does not detect purity % or if u truly have the correct dosage
4) U could get a positive reading if u tested Test Cyp 250mg but you could actually have Test Cyp at 100mg or less, so whats the point of testing, u will know if its dosed correctly after a few weeks...
5) This company will make alot of money off of noobs
6) Save your money and trust your source


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 7, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> 1) No independent lab has verified if the kits are accurate or not
> 2) William Llewellyn, the owner has no medical backround
> 3) Test does not detect purity % or if u truly have the correct dosage
> 4) U could get a positive reading if u tested Test Cyp 250mg but you could actually have Test Cyp at 100mg or less, so whats the point of testing, u will know if its dosed correctly after a few weeks...
> ...



7) UV is unreliable


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 7, 2016)

good point dragon, so it say's it's test, now what is the dosage and what else is in it


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 8, 2016)

Lets look at a pregnancy test, the test kit will contain paragraph after paragraph on how the test should be administered along with % of false positives and other boring but important details.  I seriously doubt ROIDTEST will contain such details.....And for an IFBB Pro to be involved makes me wonder if this is really a valid test or a money making scam.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 8, 2016)

This is basically someone's version of labmax. It is based on reagent testing. Mix two compounds together and a chemical reaction with a specific color results. Same way cops test for drugs on scene. 

There are several criticisms of these types of test. 

1) reagent test are PRESUMPTIVE tests. That means the results are PRESUMED to be reliable but only in the absence of more concrete evidence. When a cop busts someone for coke let's say, they do this type of test in the scene and can arrest you based on the results. If you choose to plead not guilty and go to court, the prosecution must send out a sample though for analytical and/or quantitative testing like LC/MS or HPLC. These are the gold standards. 

2) bc they sell you a kit to identify all steroids, instead of a pass/fail with one color you can get many different colors and the results are determined by a subjective color chart. A deviation in how much product you use to test, the oil it's in, etc can all alter the resulting color. Plus we all see colors a little differently, especially shades of colors, and that can further affect the interpretation of the results.

Recently on another forum, a member/labmax shill was asked for his opinion on a labmax test of NPP. According to this "expert", I use that term loosely, the NPP was bunk and he stated there duct was really test Cyp. The source reimbursed the customer for analytical testing and it was indeed confirmed to be NPP and NOT the test Cyp the labmax shill had claimed. 

3) reagent testing CANNOT tell you concentration or purity regardless of what the manufacturers will try to make you believe. At the very most they will tell you only if a specific hormone is in there or not. 

I personally don't waste my time with these tests but some people do. If you wish to use them remember the results would need further confirmation to be deemed credible.


----------



## green (Jan 17, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> This is basically someone's version of labmax. .



stop shilling idiot for labmax


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 17, 2016)

green said:


> stop shilling idiot for labmax



I bet you you're right in Canada not far from their facilities. Easier for your sales position.....


----------

